# ISPConfig 3 - mehrere Websiten anlegen



## eXtremeTK (10. Feb. 2011)

Moin Zusammen!

Habe seit gut einem Jahr einen ISP Config 3 laufen. Da das System so gut läuft habe ich nun auf einem großen Server nochmals ISP Config 3 installiert mit dem Gedanken mehrere Websiten darüber verwalten zu können.

Es sind alles firmeninterne Website wie Intranet oder Testumgebungen.

Mein Server heißt derzeit: debian.webserver.isp
Dahinter habe ich eine IP Adresse hinterlegt.

So bin ich vorgegangen:
Nun lege ich einen neuen Kunden an. 
Als nächstes lege ich dann eine Domain an für diesen Kunden.

Die Domain (in diesem Falle tst-entwurf.de) leite ich per DNS Eintrag auf unseren Domaincontroller auf die IP Adresse des ISPConfig 3 Servers.

Wenn ich nun eine neue Website anlegen möchte verweise ich ja wieder auf die gleiche Domain. Ist das so richtig?
Wäre es nicht sinnvoll für jede Website eine eigene Domain zu zu weisen?

Bitte um Rat.

DANKE & Gruß
Tobias


----------



## Till (10. Feb. 2011)

> Wäre es nicht sinnvoll für jede Website eine eigene Domain zu zu weisen?


Das kannst Du so machen wie Du es möchtest. ISPConfig unterstützt es dass Du für jede subdomain eine eigene website anlegst oder subdomains auf die gleiche webseite leitest oder unterschiedliche domains verwendest.


----------



## eXtremeTK (10. Feb. 2011)

Hallo Till,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich verstehe die Antwort jedoch nicht 100%.

Was ich möchte ist in dem ISP Config folgende Websiten (für intern) anzulegen:
- tst-entwurf.de
- intranet.firmenname.de
- testumgebung.firmenname.de

Meine Server besitzt derzeit nur eine IP-Adresse.
Kann ich nun trotzdem mehrere Domains anlegen und per DNS Eintrag auf dem Domaincontroller alle auf dieselbe IP Adresse umleiten?

Derzeit habe ich die tst-entwurf.de angelegt und der Name wird auf die IP Adresse des Servers weitergeleitet.



Beste Grüße
Tobias


----------



## Till (10. Feb. 2011)

> Kann ich nun trotzdem mehrere Domains anlegen und per DNS Eintrag auf dem Domaincontroller alle auf dieselbe IP Adresse umleiten?


Ja klar. Du kannst beliebig viele Webseiten pro IP-Adresse betreiben. Nur wenn Du SSL verwendest, benötigst Du eine separate IP pro Webseite da das SSL Protokoll dies vorschreibt.


----------



## eXtremeTK (10. Feb. 2011)

Moin Till,

danke für deine Antwort!
Habe nun noch intranet.de angelegt und per DNS auf dem Domaincontroller ebenfalls auf die gleiche (interne)IP Adresse umgeleitet.

tst-entwurf.de habe ich als erstes angelegt und funktioniert.
intranet.de funktioniert jedoch nicht - die wird ins Internet geleitet, trotz des DNS Eintrages.

Wenn ich FileZilla nutze und die IP Adresse angebe, dann funktioniert der Zugang zu intranet.de

Eine idee?

Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass ich nicht auf den phpmyadmin zugreifen kann. Bekomme dabei folgende Fehlermeldung:


> Fehler: Server nicht gefunden.
> Der Server unter debian.webserver.isp konnte nicht gefunden werden.



Vllt. kann mir da ja jemand helfen?

Gruß & Danke!


----------



## Till (10. Feb. 2011)

Da liegt ein problem mit Deinem DNS-Server vor, da die Requests ja nicht zu Deinem Server sondern ins Internet geleitet werden. Du solltest für interne Domains auch keine existierende tld nehmen, sondern lieber sowas wie .int oder so und nicht .de.

Zu phpmyadmin: auch DNS problem.


----------



## eXtremeTK (11. Feb. 2011)

Hallo Till,

das erste Problem habe ich nun behoben. Auch die zweite Website ist nun erreichbar. Habe nun anstatt .de nun .online eingetragen.

Der phpmyadmin ist jedoch ebenfalls nicht erreichbar. Sollte es durch das .online nicht nun auch mit dem phpmyadmin funktionieren?

Bekomme da nun immer solch eine rote Fehlerseite - 404.
Auch wenn ich über die IP Adresse gehe.

Beste Grüße
Tobias


----------



## Till (11. Feb. 2011)

Phpmyadmin läuft im sog. apache default vhost. Dieser ist über die IP Adresse erreichbar (wenn sie nicht fest an ein web gebunden ist), nicht jedoch über eine domain die als webseite eingerichtet ist.


----------



## eXtremeTK (14. Feb. 2011)

Moin Till,

entschuldige die späte Antwort!
Wenn ich nun xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/phpmyadmin eingebe erscheint ebenfalls die Fehlermeldung 404.

Wie würde ich den phpmyadmin denn erreichen, wenn er fest an eine web gebunden ist und vor allem, wie kann ich es feststellen ob pro web ein phpmyadmin existiert?

Beste Grüße


----------

